# my handmade "Pumpkin Buddy" doll



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's a little doll I made while killing time at work


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks cool. What is he made of?


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

scareme said:


> He looks cool. What is he made of?


a black glove, I used some orange fabric for the head, the hat is the thumb from the glove


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

He looks cool! :smilekin:I would have never guessed that you used a glove to make him. Great work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

At work, huh,........I see, I wish I ha time to do things at work, ....lol. I will say he is pretty cool and out of a glove at that.....just think about a 1000 of those like a marching army across your lawn...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

He's cool. I have to laugh when you said you were at work. Sometimes the best ideas come to me while at work. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is soooo CUTE!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Georgeb68 said:


> At work, huh,........I see, I wish I ha time to do things at work, ....lol. I will say he is pretty cool and out of a glove at that.....just think about a 1000 of those like a marching army across your lawn...


I work with high functioning disabled adults, and have been working noon-midnight, six days a week the last couple weeks, gives me about 5 hours of nothing to do when they go to bed. Its a rough job but somebody has to do it


----------

